# WMAC site down?



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2005)

I know that Datu Kelly had a site at http://www.uechi-ryu.com/forums/ .

I cannot find it or anything like it on this site. I did not post much, but I did browse from time to time to check out what people were doing for seminars and stuff. 

I could not find a new link from his personal site either.

Just curious if anyone knows what happened?

Thank you


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2005)

Hmmm, I don't see it under that name at least...


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 8, 2005)

I noticed the same thing.  Now I have lost my login for those forums and am only surfing as a guest so it may be a members only thing now?  Dunno..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Rich,

I found out last night when I went to look at it.
No one seems to know what is up with this site!

Brian


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2005)

No, I have an account and don't see it, so if it is still there, it may be members-only.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 8, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> No, I have an account and don't see it, so if it is still there, it may be members-only.


I have received no communication regarding any changes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you everyone, I hope all is well. 

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 8, 2005)

From a comm with Corey Minatani today:


> Dan:
> 
> You are not BANNED, everyone but the moderators have
> no access.  Kelly is looking to back up the forum, ie
> ...


----------



## James Miller (Sep 10, 2005)

That doesn't sound right to me. The techies here may know better, but isn't there software that does that in the control panel or somewhere? :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2005)

vBulletin can dump to an CSV format which can be pulled into Excel.  I don't know about UBB (other than we don't allow it on our servers due to performance issues older versions can have).


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 16, 2005)

Great news!!

The WMAC is up and running again!

http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/viewforum.php?f=37


----------



## Tgace (Sep 16, 2005)

Minus the "incident" thread I note.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Minus the "incident" thread I note.



If it is gone, and I believe you, then maybe we should not discuss it here, and only hope that everyone is looking forward to the future and positive interactions.

I created this thread, for I was curious about the sub-forum being down, for the loss of seminar anouncments and such. 

Thank you for pointing out the forum is back.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats probably best.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, good to hear that they're back in business.


----------

